# my puppy won't pee inside the house on pee pad anymore



## jyk305 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a 4-months-old miniature schnauzer. We've trained him to go on his pee pad and it's been going well until we started taking him outside to pee/poop. Now he refuses to pee/poop inside the house. This is good but the problem is that when I come back from work & school (after usually about 6 -7 hrs), he holds the pee until I come home, and the moment he sees me walking into the room, he pees wherever he's standing. That's probably because he can't hold it anymore.

I'd really appreciate some input from everyone as to why he's acting like this, and what I can do to let him know that it's ok to pee inside when I'm not home for so long, as long as its on the pee pad.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Are you yelling at him for peeing? If so, don't. I would also either crate him (first choice) or confine him to a small area. Not sure if he's holding his pee or if he's going elsewhere, totally possible he's just found a better place to go when you're gone.

Can someone nearby come at noon and let him out? That might solve the problem too. If not, then simply get him outside as soon as you get home, no talking, no praise, just pick him up or call him and run outside. But to be honest I'd crate a puppy that young, so he's safe.

Lana


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow I always boost about my mini schnauzer being toilet trained at 3 month and he stays outside while we are at work. I am not sure he can hold about 7 hours during day time. I know he can at night. Your puppy is amazing. The only thing I can suggest is to have him confined where he can stay but easily cleaned when soiled. When the puppy grows it can hold longer. Meanwhile I guess you keep reinforcing what he does well. The other suggestion is to wait outside until he stops whimpering or making noise when he knows you are coming in and you put pads around possible areas he may urinate. At the moment he seems doing really well and you would not confuse him with by introducing too many things for toileting.
How does your dog react to wet surface? My dog tried his best not his feet getting wet and he dislikes other wet dog friends approaching him. He never rolled on dirty things. I asked many schnauzer owners and their experiences are pretty much same.
Aren’t they wonderful?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

He may be peeing when you first come home out of excitement. Lots of puppies do this, mine included! When you get home, do not make a big deal out of being home, don't even say hi or stop to pet him. Immediately, and I mean immediately ( I didn't even bother to put my purse down) just head outside with him. And, give him a really yummy treat for going pee outside, and lots of praise! Then, you can come back inside and say hi, and give him some attention (and put your stuff down!  )
Most puppies grow out of the excited peeing, mine did!


----------

